# Science Is Finally Starting To Win



## Derick (29/5/14)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/28/health-ecigarettes-idUSL6N0OD3ZE20140528

_LONDON, May 29 (Reuters) - A group of 53 leading scientists has warned the World Health Organisation not to classify e-cigarettes as tobacco products, arguing that doing so would jeopardise a major opportunity to slash disease and deaths caused by smoking._

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

The WHO hate us, the goverments hate us, some smokers hate us, ex-smokers hate us, non-smokers hate us, the Tobacco industry are in two about us - only other vapers and some scientists like us.

I feel so marginalized - Back to smoking I go, at least I knew where I stood :'(   ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Derick said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/28/health-ecigarettes-idUSL6N0OD3ZE20140528
> 
> _LONDON, May 29 (Reuters) - A group of 53 leading scientists has warned the World Health Organisation not to classify e-cigarettes as tobacco products, arguing that doing so would jeopardise a major opportunity to slash disease and deaths caused by smoking._



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-scientists-warn-who-not-to-stub-out-e-cigarettes.2675/


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

soonkia said:


> The WHO hate us, the goverments hate us, some smokers hate us, ex-smokers hate us, non-smokers hate us, the Tobacco industry are in two about us - only other vapers and some scientists like us.
> 
> I feel so marginalized - Back to smoking I go, at least I knew where I stood :'(   ?



just don't start hating yourself, then its gonners

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (29/5/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-scientists-warn-who-not-to-stub-out-e-cigarettes.2675/


Woops


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

Oh crap, did I actually post that. A moment of weakness. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

